# Z31 1985 non-turbo engine problem.



## stennu76 (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can buy Idle Air Adjusting Unit or is it called IACV-AAC valve ( idle air control valve )? I don't know the exact english name for it but i added a picture where iäve circled it...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The terminology is correct for the US as well. Where you will be able to buy one? I have no idea. I'm guessing there are no junkyards in the area. I don't know what other cars will have something you can use. Is there a specific reason you think yours has failed?


----------



## stennu76 (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought the part from 300zxPartsForYou.com


----------



## ALEC boby (Dec 24, 2010)

First of all, all oil goes thru the sump, into the pump, then into the filter, so a great repairman can drain and flush out your engine oil pan, use a wobbly magnet thru the drain plug hole to get what metal peices he can get and then replace the turbo, and check the oil pressure.

If your crankshaft / rods are not knocking,. you do not need an engine !!!!!!

Just cleaned out and repaired.


----------

